# Bigsby Style Bridges



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Been looking at adding a bigsby style bridge to an SG style guitar, but, when on sites like eBay it seems you have 2 choices... $250 Bigsby, or a made in China copy that looks identical but likely just cheap chrome plated pot metal. 

Is there anything in between? Gotoh quality? Was hoping they made one. Wilkinson has a Wigsby, not bad but a bit too modern looking vs a Bigsby. My old Raven SG has a two-piece Bigsby copy.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Stew Mac ; $162 cnd + shipping






Bigsby B50 Vibrato | stewmac.com


Money-saving licensed vibrato for flat-face solidbody guitars.




www.stewmac.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I order 2 times from them ; good quality for the price. few weeks délivery.









73.0US $ |1 Set High Quantity Hanmosen Bigsby Style Guitar Tremolo System Bridge - Guitar Parts & Accessories - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

More guitars parts at AliExpress






bigsby guitar tremolo - Buy bigsby guitar tremolo with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality bigsby guitar tremolo with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Are you looking for a bridge or a vibrato?

The B-5 is $219 at Long & McQuade. The B-50 is only slightly cheaper. There’s also a B-500.

There is the Les Trem and the Stetsbar, among others, install without modification.

There are more Bigbsy style ones...

I like that Wigsby.

GFS?


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I never see a Bigsby bridge with no vibrato

For a SG style ( not Gibson ) original Bigsby is a way too expensive , best is Bigsby style vibrato on AliExpress.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Next gen sells them








Bigsby B5 Vibrato Tailpiece - Aluminum


Bigsby® B5 vibrato, horseshoe style, for flat solid body guitars. Sold individually. Does NOT include bridge.




nextgenguitars.ca





If you are patient you can find a used one on kijiji/ marketplace.

Nathan


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Have you considered a Duesenberg tremolo? Far easier to install strings, and far more ability to adjust to taste. I have the Diamond Deluxe, and it's wonderful. Tremolo Systems


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This probably, won't be of help but I managed to get a used B5 and just added the Vibramate V5 so I can put it on without drilling holes. Takes care of the SG 'dive' too. If you wait enough, you'd probably have someone selling a used one.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Latole said:


> More guitars parts at AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'll never order from AliExpress again. Last October I ordered 12 items from 12 different vendors... some items didn't show up until February. Of the 12 things I ordered, I had to open issues for 10 of them because not as advertised, sent the wrong item, item broken, etc... AliExpress is right up there with WISH.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Hammerhands said:


> I like that Wigsby.
> 
> GFS?


No... as far as I know, Wilkinson is I think owned by Gotoh and makes slightly lower end parts. But still good stuff. That Wigsby is pretty cool, and the hole is so you can adjust the spring tension.

I was hoping to find something visually similar to a Bigsby, around the $60 range but seems like there is no middle just cheap or pricey. Ideally, I wanted something made of solid metal not pot metal, and nickel... maybe polished steel... I'm not a fan of chrome, especially cheap items with chrome because always see the flaws.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

GFS has an interesting trem that mounts on flat surfaced solid bodies. Looks pretty good, but I'd advise a roller bridge as well.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I installed an Xtrem on my cheapo 335 clone. They are made from low-grade metals however, I did completely disassemble it. The bearing surfaces are tight-tolerance and at least they placed the quality in the movement: I imagine their top mounts are of similar quality...on average, you get what you pay for and this item is no exception:


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I've been after a Rave SG like my first guitar a while... had another thread about that... and thought maybe grab a Jay Turser SG and convert it to something similar.

Why a Turser? Headstock is big, so can cut off the access to make it look like a Gibson/Raven, plus the neck has binding and most Epiphone SG's don't, just a few models, and the Turser is a darker red and closer to the Raven. 

Raven had a weird Bigsby style bridge, that was really solid. Instead of that roller bar built in, it had a separate one like the buzz stop rollers for Jaguar/Jazzmasters.

Likely I'll end up with the cheap eBay ones, probably same as AliExpress.... just hoped something with better metal but not expensive because it's just a goofy project.


----------

